

Lego Gearbox - 7 Speed + Reverse - dkasper
http://hackaday.com/2010/04/08/lego-gearbox-seven-speed-plus-reverse/#more-23096
Takes me back to my childhood :-D
======
jacquesm
That's cooler than a real Veyron ;) Amazing. Lego has been my favorite 'toy'
since age two or so when I inherited an enormous pile of it from the time when
lego was first launched.

The uncle who gave it to me has been my favorite ever since :) Runners up
where meccano and fisher technik, but I only got my hands on those much later.

Now, a good 43 years later some of that same lego + the additions of several
family members has made its way to children two generations down the line and
is still in use. Most of the 40+ year old parts still look pretty good, and
are still in 'daily' use.

Rather than any of the shiny toys with 'batteries included' of some
merchandising formula I give little kids lego for their birthdays, and I'm
always happy to see that years later when all the 'shiny toys' have long been
forgotten the lego is still in (more often than not quite original) use.

I credit lego with my passion for 'modular' programming.

~~~
lutorm
I loved Lego as a kid too, but I was disappointed to see that it progressed
from general purpose to more and more "made to fit" parts for the specific kit
it was sold for. It seemed to be going away from encouraging kids free
creativity towards a "here, build fancy thing that adult designed and made
special pieces for". Maybe my fear was overblown?

~~~
jacquesm
I never got any of those, always just tons of plain blocks, axels, gears. The
most 'dedicated' parts that I ever had were the windows and the small wheel
bits.

The marketeers at lego seem to be relatively under control, it didn't get out
of hand as much as with other toy companies. The 'themed' lego is another
thing to stay away from I think.

------
cubicle67
Forget the iPad, where do I get one of these? For the kids, of course ;)

~~~
jacquesm
this is the guys homepage:

<http://www.mocpages.com/home.php/32499>

------
mhb
That's incredible. This video shows just the transmission:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwwPFJzIJhE>

------
frankus
I used to love building lego gearboxes as a kid.

The best I ever did was three speeds plus reverse, but then I was only eight
;).

------
nazgulnarsil
love all the details. working brakes, remote control hood retraction, remote
control wing, just like the real Venyron.

